# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Traveller World Maps

## middenface

A little something I am working on. 

Started with this:
This is the standard Traveller map sheet. Used Gimp for the hexes then finished in Illustrator.


Well heach hex can be filled in, so as a test I used Heaven and Earth to create a world 'Damadas'


Next, textured version with lots of tweakage in photoshop.


I'll be doing a crinkly coastline version next.

----------


## middenface

Bit of a test with Cosmic Pack...

----------


## ravells

Hurray! Another Traveller player! 

Great work on the World map grid.  Isomage has a random world map generator here which might be worth a look-see!

best

Ravs

----------


## middenface

> Hurray! Another Traveller player! 
> 
> Great work on the World map grid.  Isomage has a random world map generator here which might be worth a look-see!
> 
> best
> 
> Ravs


Hi,

Thanks, I'll take a look at that generator later.

I actually do some work for Mongoose and myself...

http://gorgonpress.wordpress.com/201...on-press-blog/

And my own gallery: http://biomassart.wordpress.com/

Enjoy!

Ian

----------


## ravells

Some very pretty 3d models you have there! Lovely stuff, thanks for sharing.  I'm about to book my place to next year's UK annual Traveller con (BITS) which is a really good laugh.

best

Ravs

----------


## middenface

Bit more info and a world image too

----------


## ravells

Looking great! Just a suggestion, but when you do the scale, it might worth having a little picture of the hex and writing the distances from vertex to opposite vertex, from edge to opposite edge and the length of one edge.  This will give someone measuring distances by using hexes more to play with. At the moment I think the description is a little vague? (is it edge to opposite edge or vertex to opposite vertex?). Maybe something like the image below but prettified a little bit?

I'm not sure whether the margins of error caused by distortion eclipse any differences betwen edge to edge or vertex to vertex measurements anyway, though.

----------


## middenface

Might try what you say ravells.

----------


## Ark

middenface - That's fantastic.   As a Traveller GM (yep, I'm another one), I'd love to see something like that.  The sphere gives it some realism, and the map is still usable.  I've been thinking about an algorithm to randomly place cities of various sizes on a world.  One thought is to put a low port at the highest point on the equator of a planet.  What did you use to generate that?

----------


## middenface

> middenface - That's fantastic.   As a Traveller GM (yep, I'm another one), I'd love to see something like that.  The sphere gives it some realism, and the map is still usable.  I've been thinking about an algorithm to randomly place cities of various sizes on a world.  One thought is to put a low port at the highest point on the equator of a planet.  What did you use to generate that?


Thats a fine idea, I have no idea how I'd generate it, I tend to put things in logical places. Heaven and Earth places cities and starports on the maps it create, I wonder how it does it.? Maybe its in the DGP world builders handbook >?

----------

